
Show HN: Ultimate Collection of 180 Free Background Gradients - alexanderisora
https://webgradients.com
======
alexanderisora
Hello everyone!

Our team proudly presents WebGradients. It's an ultimate gradients collection.
The project contains both Sketch/PSD for designers and CSS3 for developers
(hosted on Github).

Interesting facts about WebGradients:

1) It's the only all-in-one gradients solution for all types of design works
(web-design, graphic design, web-development)

2) The project took 83.2 hours of design work, 47.4 hours of coding

3) The UI was recreated by itmeo team from scratch for 3 times

4) It's blowing ProductHunt at the moment

Let me know if you have any questions or suggestions.

------
romanovcode
Free? I don't get it. Can you make 2 HEX color combo not free?

~~~
alexanderisora
Hi there. I think I don't understand you. WebGradients is totally free and
always will be free.

~~~
BugsJustFindMe
What @romanovcode means is : Of _course_ it's free. Someone would have to be
certifiably insane to pay you for a pair of numbers. We know it, and you know
it. So emphasizing that part as some sort of statement of distinction makes
you look hilarious.

~~~
alexanderisora
Oh I get it. I'll be honest. 'Free' stands there to attract more people.

By the way. We have raised a few hundreds of $ in donations. Thus there are
lots of 'insane' people ;)

~~~
BugsJustFindMe
Also, drop that exceedingly long loading screen if you can. Nobody likes to
wait that long.

~~~
alexanderisora
You are right. Going to discuss it with teammate.

Thanks for the feedback!

------
fil_a_del_fee_a
Love it!

